# Market identifier



## gammaxgoblin (Jun 12, 2011)

There is an etext app that is only for tablets. What can I change my thunderbolt build. Prop to so the market will let me download?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sublimaze (Nov 17, 2011)

Change dpi to 320, 240 or 160 and reboot. Market will not be affected.


----------

